# Dusseldorf Xmas Market and Parking in Old Quarter



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

does anybody have advice on Dusseldorf, we have switched our plans so I can attend and exhibition at The Messe

i will be staying at Messe for two nights but is there anywhere recommended nearer the Old Quarter and Xmas market please

Many thanks
John


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is a stellplatz near the old quarter in our database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1448

Pete


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We are off to Koln at the end of November. Visiting the markets is high on our list - the motorhome is not going! Parking in almost any old town is hard enough without a market going on. Public transport from the suburbs is the (cheap) way to go.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't know if Dusseldorf has much of a Christmas market but Koln does and it's only 25 miles distant with very good public transport between two.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The strassenbahn (tram) from the messe runs regularly (the messe is a terminus) and cheap too. If you can, stay there and "commute" in to the old town. It is only 10 to 15 minutes max. Any nearer will be heaving and impossible to park, except for the recognised stellplaetze or camping grounds.

Colin


----------

